# apart from that



## cyaxares_died

Ben böyle bir sey yazdim:
"Artik hasta degilim, ama ondan baska burada hiç bir sey degismedi"

, ama eger dogrusa emin degilim. Lütfen düzeltiniz!


----------



## nestor76

Doğru yazmışsın ama şöyle de yazabilirdin: "Artık hasta değilim, onun dışında burada değişen bir şey yok."


----------



## cyaxares_died

Iki cevaplarin için tesekür ederim!


----------



## nestor76

rica ederim 
son bir hatırlatma
türkçede "iki cevaplar" degil "iki cevap" demen lazim cünkü türkcede sayi sifati kullandigin zaman sifatin tanımladigi ismi tekil birakman gerekiyor
yani "iki evler" değil "iki ev" ya da "alti bardaklar" degil "alti bardak" demen lazim. 
ancak sayi sifati kullanmasaydin isimleri cogul kullanabilirdin. ornegin: "beyaz evler", dogru cevaplar" gibi


----------



## cyaxares_died

Onu bilmedim. Tekrar tesekür ederim


----------



## ukuca

An alternative:
"Artık hasta değilim, *onun haricinde* burada hiçbir şey değişmedi"


----------



## Volcano

*Or,

"Artik hasta degilim, ama bundan baska burada hiç bir sey degismedi"

"I am not ill anymore, but except this, nothing has changed here"*


----------

